# SEAFOAM QUESTIONS? When? Which? How?



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have access to ethanol free gas (Sheel V-Power Nitro) and I still use stabilizer in it, even if I don't store it. 

1-Should I add SeaFoam to in it?
2-Is this SeaFoam any good? Seafoam Motor Treatmant | Canadian Tire

3-I use this Stabilizer STP Fuel Stabilizer + Water Remover (Ethanol), 946-ml | Canadian Tire

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

no need to double up on fuel treatment, pick your favorite and go with it.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.

Which is the best then?


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sea foam has a cult like following, and seems to be good for everything. People add it to gas,oil, transmission, breakfast cereal. I've never used it, it does intrigue me, just haven't had the situation where I've thought, sea foam is what this needs. 
Fuel stabilizer is marketed just as that, it keeps fuel fresh. I've had good luck with stabil If you have non ethanol fuel available, I'd bet stabil would keep it fresh for at least a year. If your goal is to keep your fuel fresh then go with fuel stabilizer. If you want it to run cleaner, stronger, fresher, along with perfect hair, use fuel treatment.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thats a chev, ford, dodge, thing . all are good, depending on who you ask.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

While Seafoam is a good product, it was not produced primarily for the fuel stability and conditioning and maintaining like STABIL. It can be used for what you are thinking but it won't be as effective. I do run some of it thru my various vehicles and machines once every year or two, but for your purposes, this is what you want to use: 
STA-BIL® 360­°™ Marine for Boats & More

You can check out their other products which are all good here: 

Product Listing || Gold Eagle


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Today I came to start my Honda HSS928 after 7-8 months of storage. It had Ethanol Free gas with stabilizer. Took around 13 pull to start it, I was freaking out. I don't know what the problem was.

Gas is Shell V-Power Nitro, so best ethanol free gas available in my opinion. 

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the gas tank was filled at 1/3


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i have used seafoam in vintage outboard motors to decarb them. it does work wonders for that application without a doubt, for snowblower use, i would recommend marine grade stabilizer and dont go generic, get the good stuff . ( brp, merc, yammy)


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I linked this in the OP, is it good or bad?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/s...ver-ethanol-946-ml-0388057p.html#.VmYzKbjhBjF


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't tell you about the STP, I've always used the Sta-bil Marine. Does an excellent job with ethanol in my boat and on the lawn and garden stuff when I can't get pure gas. I add it to every tankful summer and winter even though I try to drain the machines I'm not using just in case I do leave one with fuel in.

Sta-Bil Marine Formula | Canadian Tire

Seafoam is good at a lot of things but I'm not that much of a believer in it being great at anything. Since you can add it to fuel and to engine oil I'm not so sure it's the best at either.
I've always used Lucas FI cleaner and it's worked great on all the cars I've repaired. I've come to also add it to every couple tankfuls of fuel.
And I do measure it, not just slosh what I think might be about right.

Lucas Fuel Treatment | Canadian Tire


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

We all have our favorites, and I'm a Seafoam guy all the way. I have seen plenty of carbs opened up that are not only gunked up, but very red or blue in the bowl. Again, this whole topic can be sensitive to some. I have nothing other than an opinion about which snake oils work. I have no scientific proof. Just the warm fuzzy. I think Seafoam's attributes as a stabilizer are underrated.
The STP product that is battling for some seafoam market (note how similar their cans and labels are) is good stuff also.


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Absolutely right....we all have our favorites.....

For myself, thankfully I have a gas station nearby that offers 87 non-oxy, which is what I use for all my toys and tools. I run smaller quantities so unless I know it is going to sit for a while I won't add any stabil....but if I do it is stabil-marine.

I use to use seafoam but after purchasing a new boat with a yammy four stroke motor, I was introduced to Yamaha Ring-Free and it is all I use now in my two strokes and four strokes. Really like the stuff and it works great. Spendy, but good stuff. (and yep, I tend to be a bit of a yammy-head...with the exception of their "yama-lube"!!!)

I don't have a set pattern as to storing stuff....either empty or full tank...one or the other....and never run anything dry either. Fingers crossed....no issues to date!

Steve


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My two favorite elixirs are Seafoam and Startron. I do sometimes use Stabil as well. I don't have starting /running problems... Maybe the rare, odd occurance but very rare. I never drain my gas tanks either. Keep them mostly filled.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Practical Sailor magazine evaluated fuel stabilizers and rated Startron Ethanol formula as best for ethanol. They did a scientific study (chemical analysis Etc.) and used "control" batches without stabilizer so it was apples-apples and much more credible than anecdotes from our own day to day use. Who cares about the real world? If it isn't on the internet it can't be true. 

Edit: Stabil (my go-to) came out with an Ethanol 360 product more recently that wasn't in that test.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been using STA-BIL blue (marine) in all my equipment for storage. I don't use stabilizer 'in season'. I dump my cans into a vehicle and replenish my gas cans with fresh (ethanol) gas every month.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I use SeaFoam for de-carbing the combustion chamber and for fuel system 'cleaning'. For fuel storage I use StaBil


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

KaRLiToS said:


> Today I came to start my Honda HSS928 after 7-8 months of storage. It had Ethanol Free gas with stabilizer. Took around 13 pull to start it, I was freaking out. I don't know what the problem was.
> 
> Gas is Shell V-Power Nitro, so best ethanol free gas available in my opinion.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that the gas tank was filled at 1/3


 At the end of the season run the whole system dry.


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 ......I'm with you on this............and Merry Christmas everyone........:wavetowel2:


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

I use ethanol free gas in everything. No stabilizers, and everything runs and starts as it should.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

TooTall9957 said:


> I use ethanol free gas in everything. No stabilizers, and everything runs and starts as it should.


That's right. It starts and runs as it should up until it doesn't anymore.
We're just suggesting some options to put that day a little further down the road. None of this stuff is necessary but like wiping down a machine after use or checking oil level or tire pressure it's just a way to get the most out of the machine and have it function better, longer.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I know this is an endless debate, but I have a co-worker that works on heavy machinery trucks says that it is best to keep tank full of fuel with ethanol free gas and stabilizers.

I think both options are good... but if I didn't have access to ethanol free gas, I would run it dry...it is not the case.

Last week-end I ran my snowblower dry and guess what, the tank still had gas in it. In my opinion those last drops of gas are very bad for degradation.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

dbert said:


> We all have our favorites, and I'm a Seafoam guy all the way. I have seen plenty of carbs opened up that are not only gunked up, but very red or blue in the bowl. Again, this whole topic can be sensitive to some. I have nothing other than an opinion about which snake oils work. I have no scientific proof. Just the warm fuzzy. I think Seafoam's attributes as a stabilizer are underrated.
> The STP product that is battling for some seafoam market (note how similar their cans and labels are) is good stuff also.


+1 on Seafoam. I have used it for years as a fuel additive. I never drain my gas out of any of my blowers, mowers, saws, tillers or whatever. Always treat my gas with Seafoam and Startron. Never a problem starting anything. Just took the honda push mower out of storage. Started first pull and didn't even add any gas. I have worked on 3 Mantis tillers and 3 Huskee (MTD) tillers this past week. All were non running.(not my machines) Took all the carbs off all the machines and filled them with Seafoam. Let them sit for about 5 minutes and stuck them back on and *EVERY* one of them now starts and runs just fine. On the Mantis carbs I loosened all the top and bottom screws so the Seafoam could get inside better. Two of the Mantis primers would not operate either. Everything now works great. 
For _SNAKE OIL_ it sure does work wonders. Nobody will ever convince me that it is pointless to use it. If I find a good thing I stick with it.


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i use VP ethanol free fuel or TRU FUEL in everything i store......Never had an issue with them...


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Rob711 said:


> *Sea foam* has a cult like following, and seems to be good for everything. People add it to gas,oil, transmission, *breakfast cereal.* I've never used it, it does intrigue me, just haven't had the situation where I've thought, sea foam is what this needs.
> Fuel stabilizer is marketed just as that, it keeps fuel fresh. I've had good luck with stabil If you have non ethanol fuel available, I'd bet stabil would keep it fresh for at least a year. If your goal is to keep your fuel fresh then go with fuel stabilizer. If you want it to run cleaner, stronger, fresher, along with perfect hair, use fuel treatment.



Sea foam for cereal , marvel mystery oil for lunch :tempted:


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

I know SeaFoam has countless enthusiasts, but like others here, I can't believe it is great at EVERYTHING. Looking at the composition, I found this a few years back:

*Pale Oil *_64742-54-7 40.00 - 60.00 N/Av >15000 mg/kg >5000 mg/kg
*Naphtha* 64742-49-0 25.00 - 35.00 N/Av >5000 mg/kg N/Av
*IPA* 67-63-0 10.00 - 20.00 17000ppm 4720mg/kg 12890mg/kg

Layman's translation:

Component Percentage
*Pale Oil * 40.00 - 60.00
*Naphtha* 25.00 - 35.00
*IPA* 10.00 - 20.00

IPA = Isopropyl alcohol_

So, maybe it works well as a stabilizer ... or maybe the naptha merely helps with that first start of the season? I think it's over-priced for what's in it so for UCLs, I choose other brands. For fuel system cleaners, I choose other brands and for fuel stabilizers, I choose other brands, namely, this one:

The Latest in Fuel Stabilizer Technology | Briggs Small Engine Repair

Three decades of maintaining OPE of all kinds while running E10 for most of that time and I have never lost an engine or carburetor to fuel gumming ... and some engines were stored without a single test run for YEARS.

Oh, and I am glad to see most, if not all, forum participants have moved on from traditional Stabil red formula. Given the number of competent alternatives, I can't recommend this outdated product any longer (even though I used it for most of that time I mentioned above).


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Bror Jace said:


> I know SeaFoam has countless enthusiasts, but like others here, I can't believe it is great at EVERYTHING. Looking at the composition, I found this a few years back:
> 
> *Pale Oil *_64742-54-7 40.00 - 60.00 N/Av >15000 mg/kg >5000 mg/kg
> *Naphtha* 64742-49-0 25.00 - 35.00 N/Av >5000 mg/kg N/Av
> ...


 The above is why I switched to a different product last year, one developed specifically for the fuels used today. 

The way I looked at it was that I was trying to overcome the alcohol in the fuel and felt adding more might not be my best course of action. Your mileage may vary.....

For what its worth, when I checked into this I learned that "pale oil," in this case, is basically mineral oil.

I still keep Sea Foam around and use it for parts cleaning and adhesive removal. It beats "Goo Gone" all to heck..........


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

Assuming the composition I posted above is still accurate (anyone is welcome to find a more current source and post the info here), it points out that there isn't anything "miraculous" about the formula. If you like the results you have been getting from Seafoam, you could whip up your own, larger batches a lot cheaper by buying the components in gallon-or-so quantities.

You could even improve the formula by reducing the pale oil ... a medium quality mineral oil that provides some upper cylinder lubrication (UCL) then burns off. 

If you use this stuff as a parts cleaner, why not use 100% naptha ... or a mix of naptha and isopropanol (rubbing alcohol)? That should work a lot better/faster than seafoam which is roughly 50% pale oil ... which has no significant penetrating/cleaning properties. 

For an inexpensive UCL, some use TCW3 2-stroke oil ... like the Supertech brand. This is very cheap by the gallon.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

startron only now and haven't had an issue in 3 years now. I give a bottle to ever customer I sell used equipment to and have never had anything come back.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Well say what you will, I've used seafoam for various things from top engine cleaning, fuel injection cleaning, and fuel stabilizer. It's done a great job in both gasoline and diesel engines. I also a big BG products believer, but most of what they make don't apply to our small engines, but do awesome on vehicle engines. I also am also doing a long term test on the Stah-bil 360. Hearing good things and want to see for myself. We don't have any ethanol free stations here except a few that only sell 91 Octane. the small equipment engines don't do well on 91 up at this altitude. Very hard to adjust the carb settings right when running 91. So with using the 360 which has an ethanol treatment in it, hopefully I'm good running good old 85 Octane (which is 87 Octane down at sea level) Ran it this year in my new SHO 28 and a few of the older 80s vintage John Deere's and Ariens machines and I swear they run better, smoother, not as much sputtering, hunting what have ya. Always start on the first pull (with 2-3 primes)


----------



## Vitreous (Feb 10, 2016)

I use the Briggs n Stratton 5n1 stabilizer in my fuel along with a few oz of the gumout multi system tune up. it's better than seafoam... https://gumout.com/prove-it-science/


----------

